# NEC 3500A DVD-RW Driver Help!!!



## Echo_ (Jan 2, 2005)

ok i bought this oem from newegg and i try to download the drivers for it but on the nec site i cant find any of the drivers for it. i go to the 3500 downloads and it doesnt ahve drivers just some other stuff....

help


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 2, 2005)

Your drive should be fine using the drivers that come with Windows. What specific problems are you having? Are you confusing drivers with firmware?


----------



## doggod (Jan 4, 2005)

I got this drive, and it worked fine, but didnt show up in some of the programs I use.  I did the firmware update and it now shows up.  I would suggest the update, and the windows drivers seem to be fine.


----------

